# [solved] konqi findet kpdf nicht

## Yonathan

hallo.

seit kurzer zeit kann ich pdfs nicht mehr mit kpdf öffnen, dabei ist das programm nach wie vor im bin ordner enthalten 

```
/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kpdf
```

selbst wenn ich den direkten pfad eingebe, bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung.

```

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kpdf test.PDF

Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"

kbuildsycoca running...

Reusing existing ksycoca

kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/ark.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'ark_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/g3fax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-compressed-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-fits'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-gray'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-png'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sgi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sun-raster'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-tga'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xbitmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xpixmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xwindowdump'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/g3fax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-compressed-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-fits'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-gray'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-png'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sgi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sun-raster'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-tga'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xbitmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xpixmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xwindowdump'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/spreadsheet2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.math'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/spreadsheet2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.lotus-1-2-3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/spreadsheet2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-comma-separated-values'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'karm_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/english'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'karm_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-c'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'karm_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-c++'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/textdoc2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/textdoc2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.wordperfect'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/textdoc2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/rtf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/textdoc2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-master'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/amarok.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/midi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/amarok.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-aac'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/amarok.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kuickshow.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kuickshow.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-eim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'katepart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-fortran'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/database2.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.database'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kcertpart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/binary-certificate'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kmid.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/midi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xmms.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xmms.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xine.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-anim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'knotify.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'KNotify'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-quicktime'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-quicktime'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-quicktimeplayer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-asf-plugin'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/msvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-mplayer2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wvx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-wax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-drm-v2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/wav'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mpeg3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/vnd.vivo'

KWrited überwacht Gerät /dev/pts/3

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

Launched ok, pid = 7252

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2200019

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2200019

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  18

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2200019

```

yona

----------

## XMath

Hm,

also mein erster Versuch wäre nun kpdf einfach einmal neu zu emergen. 

Die Fehlermeldungen sehen allerdings doch sehr merkwürdig aus.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie es ausschaut benutzt du kein kde oder?

diese meldungen sehen eigentlich nicht komisch aus...

gibt kpdf auch eine fehlermeldung oder siehst du nur diese meldungen in der konsole?

cheers

----------

## pawlak

Hast du kde-base/kdegraphics mit Useflag "pdf" gebaut? Oder nimmst du die split-ebuilds?

----------

## Yonathan

1. ich benutze kde

2. ich benutze kdegraphics und habe pdf nicht gesetzt, aber das war nie nen problem... ist wohl mit nem update dazugekommen.

werde jetzt erstmal kdepgraphics neu emergen und dann schauen wir weiter.

yona

----------

## Yonathan

alles klar, klappt wieder  :Smile: 

danke für die hilfe.

lg und schönen abend wünscht

yona

----------

## deejay

Darf ich nochmal kurz fragen, woran es letztendlich gelegen hat?

Bei mir tut sich selbiges Problem auch auf! Kpdf startet nicht mehr.

Hat du nur kdegraphics neu emerged, oder waren noch weitere Schritte notwendig?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

nochmal eben nachgefragt ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

tschuldigung, habe deinen post nicht mehr gesehen  :Sad: 

du musst kde-base/kdegraphics mit Useflag "pdf" bauen, dann geht es wieder.

lg. yona

----------

## deejay

ok, besten Dank, werd ich nachher mal machen...

Gruß

deejay

----------

